# Sterling in Dublin Airport



## dodo (12 Apr 2008)

Do the shops in Dublin Airport take sterling, I want to have breakfast before I fly  and it suits me to pay in Sterling.


----------



## Guest120 (12 Apr 2008)

No they don't take sterling.

There are numerous BOI branded FX counters in the airport.


----------



## tosullivan (12 Apr 2008)

dodo said:


> it suits me to pay in Sterling.


you don't have any €?


----------



## soy (12 Apr 2008)

credit card ?


----------

